# كتاب لتعليم الــ AutoCAD Mechanical 2008



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الزملاء الاعزاء 

الى حضراتكم كتاب جديد لتعليم الــ AutoCAD Mechanical 2008

اتمنى ان ينتفع بيه الجميع


http://www.filefactory.com/file/6c2660/

او

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2G32II4U

و شكرا


----------



## سلامي لكم (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 نوفمبر 2008)

سلامي لكم قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
و فيك اخى الكريم، و اشكرك على المشاركة :55:


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله قيك على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## م محمد بكر (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا أخى أحمد الطيب على الكتاب وجارى التحميل


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (1 ديسمبر 2008)

محمود ابو شاكر قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله قيك على هذا الكتاب الرائع


 

الشكر لله........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (1 ديسمبر 2008)

م محمد بكر قال:


> شكرا أخى أحمد الطيب على الكتاب وجارى التحميل


 

الشكر لله، و ان شاء الله توفق فى التحميل.


----------



## م احمد خلف (4 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## hado (4 ديسمبر 2008)

thxxxx 4 u


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 ديسمبر 2008)

م احمد خلف قال:


> كل عام و انت بخير


 

و حضرتك بالف خير و سلام


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 ديسمبر 2008)

hado قال:


> thxxxx 4 u


 

you are welcome


----------



## حازم الحميدي (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي كتير على الكتاب القيم ونشكر مجهود في احضار الكتاب ونرجو المزيد


----------



## sabry ragab (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد*

بجد انا متشكر جدا


----------



## yousif950 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 ديسمبر 2008)

حازم الحميدي قال:


> مشكور اخي كتير على الكتاب القيم ونشكر مجهود في احضار الكتاب ونرجو المزيد


 
الشكر لله .............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 ديسمبر 2008)

sabry Ragab قال:


> بجد انا متشكر جدا


 
الشكر لله .............


----------



## 0yaz9 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يأ خي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mss3d (6 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 ديسمبر 2008)

0yaz9 قال:


> مشكور يأ خي على المجهود الرائع


 

الشكر لله .............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 ديسمبر 2008)

mss3d قال:


> جزاك الله خير


 

وجزاك اخى الكريم


----------



## fmharfoush (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا أخى أحمد الطيب على الكتاب وجارى التحميل


----------



## ابوعلي الهزاز (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الرابط لايعمل لدي


----------



## aasdd (4 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الكتاب


----------



## mohamed mech (4 مارس 2009)

كل الشكر و التقدير للمهندس المتميز


----------



## rasmi (4 مارس 2009)




----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 مارس 2009)

0yaz9 قال:


> مشكور يأ خي على المجهود الرائع


 

الشكر لله ............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 مارس 2009)

ابوعلي الهزاز قال:


> الرابط لايعمل لدي


 
الاخ الكريم
لقد جربت الرابط و الحمد لله شغال ارجوا التجربة مرة اخرى.

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 مارس 2009)

aasdd قال:


> مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الكتاب


 

الشكر لله ...........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> كل الشكر و التقدير للمهندس المتميز


 

الشكر لله ................


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 مارس 2009)

rasmi قال:


>


 

و بارك فيك اخى الكريم ..............


----------



## eng ibrahim (8 مارس 2009)

*مشكور اخي كتير على الكتاب القيم ونشكر مجهود في احضار الكتاب ونرجو المزيد*​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (8 مارس 2009)

eng ibrahim قال:


> *مشكور اخي كتير على الكتاب القيم ونشكر مجهود في احضار الكتاب ونرجو المزيد*​




الشكر لله ................


----------



## حسن الأديب (9 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله قيك على هذا الكتاب الرائع*​


----------



## محمد نجاح إبراهيم (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا والله يكرمك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 مارس 2009)

حسن الأديب قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله قيك على هذا الكتاب الرائع*​



الشكر لله ...............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 مارس 2009)

محمد نجاح إبراهيم قال:


> شكرا جزيلا والله يكرمك




الشكر لله ...........


----------



## شواهنه (10 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا أمير ، ونفع الله بك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 مارس 2009)

شواهنه قال:


> مشكور يا أمير ، ونفع الله بك



الشكر لله ...........


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (22 مارس 2009)

جعلك الله زخرا للامة العربية


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (22 مارس 2009)

طبعا مجهود هايل وجزاك الله خير وكل حاجة
بس فعلا يا جماعة الاوتوكاد هو اخر برنامج ممكن يفكر فيه مهندس ميكانيكا
انا سمعت انو اتشال فعلا من مناهج كتير في جامعة العالم
وطبعا علشان هو مش برنامج بارامتريك وكمان اللي بتعملو لو عايز تعدل فيه لازم تبدأ من الأول
مجهود ووقت كتير ونفع قليل وبيتلغي من المناهج الحديثة
يبقى بنتعلمو ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد على أبو زيد (22 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## ياسر ابراهيم حسن (22 يونيو 2009)

_جزاك الله الـــــــــــــــــف خير
وربنا ما يحرمنا يابو الطـــــــــيب_


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 يونيو 2009)

البني عبدالله عربي قال:


> جعلك الله زخرا للامة العربية




الله يكرمك ......................


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 يونيو 2009)

lovesolidworks قال:


> طبعا مجهود هايل وجزاك الله خير وكل حاجة
> بس فعلا يا جماعة الاوتوكاد هو اخر برنامج ممكن يفكر فيه مهندس ميكانيكا
> انا سمعت انو اتشال فعلا من مناهج كتير في جامعة العالم
> وطبعا علشان هو مش برنامج بارامتريك وكمان اللي بتعملو لو عايز تعدل فيه لازم تبدأ من الأول
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا مع حضرتك و لكن بداء من الاصار 2009 يمكن ان تعدل فى البرنامج فى اى خطة من الخطوات

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 يونيو 2009)

محمد على أبو زيد قال:


> مشكور على الكتاب الرائع




الشكر لله ......................


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 يونيو 2009)

ياسر ابراهيم حسن قال:


> _جزاك الله الـــــــــــــــــف خير
> وربنا ما يحرمنا يابو الطـــــــــيب_




الله يكرمك اخى الكريم .......................


----------



## علي الفاضلي (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله قيك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 أغسطس 2009)

علي الفاضلي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله قيك


 

الشكر لله اخى الكريم ...............


----------



## eng_anos (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب 
جاااااااارى التجميل


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (5 سبتمبر 2009)

eng_anos قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب
> جاااااااارى التجميل


 

الشكر لله اخى الكريم ........


----------



## تياه ولد أحمد (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله قيك*​


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## eng.moamen (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس أحمد الطيب (أحمد المهندس) وجزاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك واعزك بالاسلام واعز الاسلام بك


----------



## أكرم إدريس (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزيت الجنان على ما قدمت ...شكرا لك اخي الكريم .. كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الشكر لله .......................


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخوي أحمد الطيب على الكتاب صدك جدا مهم


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي على هذه المساهمة القيمة


----------



## safa aldin (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله قيك على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ahmad-1976 قال:


> مشكور اخوي أحمد الطيب على الكتاب صدك جدا مهم


 
الشكر لله ..........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جمال ضياء النافع قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخي على هذه المساهمة القيمة


 

و بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم ..........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 سبتمبر 2009)

safa aldin قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله قيك على هذا الكتاب الرائع


 

الشكر لله ..........


----------



## tariqelkhedir (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ونريد منك ان تمدنا بكثير من الكتب الجيدة و الوسيلة المختصرة للحصول على مثل الإصدارات الرائعة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 سبتمبر 2009)

tariqelkhedir قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً ونريد منك ان تمدنا بكثير من الكتب الجيدة و الوسيلة المختصرة للحصول على مثل الإصدارات الرائعة


 

و جزاك اخى الكريم ,.,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## magec_147 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

magec_147 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


 
و بارك لك اخى الكريم ................


----------



## اسلام عمار (12 سبتمبر 2009)

Thanks very very gooooodddddddddddddd


----------



## حاتم الخير (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله بكل حرف من هذا الكتاب حسنة وبكل رسمة فيه في الجنة قصرا
فشكراً لك علي هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 سبتمبر 2009)

اسلام عمار قال:


> Thanks very very gooooodddddddddddddd


 


you are welcome ...........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 سبتمبر 2009)

حاتم الخير قال:


> جزاك الله بكل حرف من هذا الكتاب حسنة وبكل رسمة فيه في الجنة قصرا
> فشكراً لك علي هذا الكتاب القيم


 

الحمد لله .............. و جزاك اخى الكريم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## اسلام عمار (2 يناير 2010)

الشكر لله اخى الكريم ........


----------



## eng 3bd el hai (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## N & H (7 يناير 2010)

ألف شكر ليك

والله لا يسامح المملكة العربية السعودية ومدينة الملك عبد العزيز وكل من له يد في حجب مواقع مفيده في الرابيد شير والميجا ابلود
واحتسب هذا الظلم عند الله وكتمهم للعلوم والمعرفه سواء كان هذا بقصد ام دوون قصد ... لأنه من الاجدر قبل حجب المواقع ان يكون هناك مؤهلين لهذه المهنة وان تكون هناك قواعد للحجب وليس عبثاً كما يفعل هؤلاء


----------



## asomi (7 يناير 2010)

مشكور علي الكتاب يا راقي


----------



## رامزشوقي (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng_nabeel_82 (23 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

ابحث عن هذا الكتاب منذ فترة طويلة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 فبراير 2010)

eng_nabeel_82 قال:


> ابحث عن هذا الكتاب منذ فترة طويلة
> جزاك الله خيرا


 
الشكر لله ............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 فبراير 2010)

رامزشوقي قال:


> شكرا


 

الشكر لله ............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 فبراير 2010)

asomi قال:


> مشكور علي الكتاب يا راقي


 
الشكر لله ............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 فبراير 2010)

eng 3bd el hai قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الرائع


 
الشكر لله ............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 فبراير 2010)

اسلام عمار قال:


> الشكر لله اخى الكريم ........


 

الشكر لله ............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 فبراير 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


 
الشكر لله ............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 فبراير 2010)

n & h قال:


> ألف شكر ليك
> 
> والله لا يسامح المملكة العربية السعودية ومدينة الملك عبد العزيز وكل من له يد في حجب مواقع مفيده في الرابيد شير والميجا ابلود
> واحتسب هذا الظلم عند الله وكتمهم للعلوم والمعرفه سواء كان هذا بقصد ام دوون قصد ... لأنه من الاجدر قبل حجب المواقع ان يكون هناك مؤهلين لهذه المهنة وان تكون هناك قواعد للحجب وليس عبثاً كما يفعل هؤلاء


 

اخى الكريم ولا يهمك لو حابب اى شئ احملهولك على اى مكان اخر حضرتك ممكن تفتحوا بلغنى باسم الموقع و ححملك الى بدك

وشكرا


----------



## ليلى البراك (19 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## saaddd (21 يناير 2014)

مشكور


----------

